# Low flying black object



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

ok, I finally found a halfway decent pic host.so here ya go


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good...whats that on your hood??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish I had that motor! Do you have hood pins  ?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car....

Are you going turbo????


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

at the moment, I dont have any more pics..but after I get it all cleaned up again after the summer monsoon rain, Ill take some more. 

Yes, they are hood pin LOCKS...there are alot of Imports getting ganked and stripped around here lately..just another measure to be less than desireable.

As for turbo.?? no...too many people pour gobs into the se-r's and end up selling them later...turbos are sweet as hell.but I dont need it..Im gonna stay NA, cams and pulleys are next. And then possibly a VE in a year or 2...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i want a ve as well.... you really wont need a turbo then....

will that swap cost more than a det..?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

sorry for this ignorant question but whats "ve"


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

bigsad said:


> *sorry for this ignorant question but whats "ve" *



VE refers to the SR20VE engine from Nissan. I'd post a link to a freshalloy site on engine specs, but we aren't allowed to do that anymore. And at the moments I can't recall them.  The motor has VVL (Variable Valve Lift) --- it's kinda like having torque and vtec in one motor. The motor just plain 0WnZ! LOL


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice! Sweet engine bay. How often do you clean that bad boy?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

props man! thats a very nice se r. thats what its all about,imo


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks evabody....I clean it like 2 times a year..but keep it clean everytime I wash it just about..once it is clean.it sucks for it to be dirty again.most people comment you could eat off of it..its soon to have a polished Infiniti valve cover.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Doin' It Desert Style*

Car looks good Brad... and it's pretty quik too!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah..she feels even better since the tune up.. Ill get a few side shots here in the next couple days


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i know i say this all the time, but damnit I need black paint on my car. Then it'll look real good. Way to represent the black paint. Looks really good.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Black can be a bitch to take care of thought too....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Heck yeah! My parents both have black cars and they're a PAIN! They're always dirty and the paint swirls like mad unless you absolutely baby it. Still, there's no greater color when it's clean than black...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^
I own page 2!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

now you dont own the page 2 now. haha.. black is such a nice color.. but i prefer silver.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I really like your car but only one thing it lacks. . . . .White paint
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I really like your car but only one thing it lacks. . . . .White paint
> HAHAHAHAHA *




LOL I agree.... white paint is the best!!!!!!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah..it lacks that "WHITE CHALKY" look! LOL.you guys crack me up....everyone knows you always "bet on black" bwahahahaha...

Im having a hard time deciding..if and when I repaint..to go with a good black with black pearl..or like a Mercedes Benz silver with silver pearl..hmm..guess its a good thing I dont have the money for it right now huh....


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

aight..somebody asked for a sideshot...here ya go..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *yeah..it lacks that "WHITE CHALKY" look! LOL.you guys crack me up....everyone knows you always "bet on black" bwahahahaha...
> 
> Im having a hard time deciding..if and when I repaint..to go with a good black with black pearl..or like a Mercedes Benz silver with silver pearl..hmm..guess its a good thing I dont have the money for it right now huh.... *



I want to go with the royal blue look.....


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

That sideshot is clutch... I love it!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

how did you get that custom valve cover?? i want mine painted blue.. or white..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *how did you get that custom valve cover?? i want mine painted blue.. or white.. *


powdercoated


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine is actually painted...Ill have a polished Infiniti valve cover is a few days....It has the Infiniti symbol instead of the Nissan...just different


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Lose the chrome trim and get some black wheels and your car will be a shadow....or virtually invisible at night....then again keep some chrome....that way people know your car is actually there.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

andre said:


> *Lose the chrome trim and get some black wheels and your car will be a shadow....or virtually invisible at night....then again keep some chrome....that way people know your car is actually there.  *


yeah Brad... pull the chrome and get the black trim from a 98.... black on black... sweet... 

I have to say it's looking very nice!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks.I have thought about that over and over..I have checked out having the wheels PC'd, all I need is the 98 trim pcs...I thought about having it PC'd too..and just reinstalling it..but, but..Id have to do something other than the GReddy...!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike.maybe you should trade me.since you got the chrome corners and projectors...hmmm......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Mike.maybe you should trade me.since you got the chrome corners and projectors...hmmm...... *


hmmmm interesting thought....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Mike.maybe you should trade me.since you got the chrome corners and projectors...hmmm...... *


would you throw in the Vanilla Air Freshener?.....lol


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

hahahaha...sure..ANYTHING for you...


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

got a question for you? what year g20 ecu are you useing in your car, and why? also is there a big difference if i were to use an '94 intake cam, instead of an '91? i'm looking to try to find an intake came, and want to make sure i get the right one. thanks..


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

sure...you can use a 94-96 G20 ecu. I have a 96 G20 ecu in mine. The reason.? well, the G20 has a 7500 RPM redline.and NO speed limiter..so it gets rid of the 109 MPH wall. You need a 94-96 as they are both OBD II. You "can" run an ecu from an auto.but it will give you a CEL..because the ECU cant find the auto trans computer. It isnt a big deal though.

as for the cam...there could be a big difference, depending on the build date I believe. Some of the 94 cams are the same grinds (lift and duration) as the 95 + SR's. I would look for a 91-93 just to be sure.


----------

